# Web-App mit Maven, Tomcat, Eclipse: "Run as...", "Run on Server" wird nicht angezeigt



## DarthShader (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine einfache Web-Applikation erstellen (ein einfaches "Hello World"), mit den Tools Maven 3, Eclipse 3.6 und Tomcat 7.

Ich bin schon relativ weit, habe folgende Schritte durchgeführt:


Via Maven ein Projekt erzeugt (allerdings kein web-app, sondern ein normales)
Dann die pom.xml so erweitert, dass die Servlet API 3.0.1 als Dependency eingebunden wird
Dann mit dem Kommando "mvn -Dwtpversion=2.0 eclipse:eclipse" (siehe http://maven.apache.org/plugins/maven-eclipse-plugin/wtp.html) entsprechende Eclipse-Projektdateien erzeugt
Eclipse geöffnet und das Projekt importiert - alles sieht gut aus, auch die Dependencies sind da, so dass ich z.B. die Klasse "HttpServlet" zur Verfügung habe
Tomcat 7 installiert (Windows Service) und dann in Eclipse unter "Servers" eingebunden - ich kann Tomcat 7 erfolgreich aus Eclipse heraus starten und stoppen


Nun habe ich folgende Klasse erstellt:


```
public class TestServlet extends HttpServlet
{
	@Override
	protected void doGet( HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response ) 
	throws ServletException, IOException
	{
		super.doGet( request, response );
		
		// Request bearbeiten und Response erzeugen
	}
}
```

Die Datei liegt im Projektverzeichnis unter "/TestProjekt/src/test/java/de/webapp/TestServlet.java".


*Ich dachte nun, wahrscheinlich naiver-weise, dass ich das Servlet nun aus Eclipse heraus einfach über "Run As..." und dann "Run on Server" starten kann - doch leider wird mir diese Option nicht angezeigt.*

Vielleicht ist der Ort der Servlet-Klasse auch falsch? Falls ja, wohin kommt diese?

Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich kein WEB-INF Verzeichnis und auch keine web.xml Datei habe. Wird diese zwingend benötigt und falls ja, *wo genau müssen diese in der Projekt struktur liegen*?


Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Twistleton (5. August 2011)

Hallo,

ein WEB-INF-Verzeichnis sollte die Webanwendung aber schon besitzen. Und die Source sollten unter src/java zu finden sein.

Hier die Java Blueprint conventions:

http://java.sun.com/blueprints/code/projectconventions.html

Gruß
Twistleton


----------

